# HV cable shields



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

have any of you seen any adverse effects with bonding only one end of the cable shield. I know it is best for the cable and shield to bond at both ends but some unique situations where you do not want circulating currents on ground paths require bonding only at one end. the longest runs like this I have seen have been less than 100'. any information is appreciated.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Do you have a separate equipment ground pulled with the MV conductors? 

If so then the shield is just being used as stress control and both ends do not have to be landed.

My personal preference is to come up with a solution like HRG/impedance grounding to address the problem of ground-return current. But have definitely see single-ended shields used as stop-gap.

That said, the shield needs to be adequately insulated from contact on the isolated end: If you have significant voltage drop along the cable length, then you could have a voltage difference between the unbonded shield and local ground. See 250.186(C)


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

yes, always a separate EGC. okonite cable engineering handbook says to land both ends of shields for safety and effective operation and that only short runs or where special bonding arrangements are made may be satisfactory to only bond one end. your experience is much appreciated information, (real world field testing). okonite also says that bonding only one end creates a hazard as you cited on the end that is not bonded. thanks


----------

